
Show HN: Daily condensed MLB games, delivered direct to your inbox - theodorewiles
http://www.dailybaseballupdate.com
======
theodorewiles
This was my weekend project. Pretty straightforward, uses clojure + amazon SES
+ amazon SimpleDB to send links to MLB's public condensed videos, every day at
7:00 AM EST. Hope this is useful for somebody!

------
Snowalker
thanks mate, I just subscribed, also shared with friends. Hope it will work
for you, great idea!

~~~
theodorewiles
Thank you!

